# Good Coffee in Cambridge?



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

In Cambridge, anywhere good for coffee?

Paul


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sure is. Try Massaros 

Have also heard good things about Hot Numbers but have not visited that one.


----------



## jakeapeters (May 20, 2013)

My favourite is Massaro's on St Andrews Street, next to the Prince Regent! They stock HasBean









Hot Numbers on Gwydir street is OK, but not sure they've got the hang of roasting yet!


----------



## jakeapeters (May 20, 2013)

Ah, didn't see your post Glenn! Need to type quicker


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Great minds think alike. Hope to visit Hot Numbers at some stage.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

jakeapeters said:


> Hot Numbers on Gwydir street is OK, but not sure they've got the hang of roasting yet!


Oh, I have to disagree with that - their roast of the Finca La Fany was outstanding.

Massaro's is consistently very good.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Massaro's is great, lovely people, lovely food, lovely Has Bean coffee - espresso (lever I think but may be wrong) and brewed.

I haven't checked out Hot Numbers yet either, but I have only heard good things! Maybe we should hold a meet?


----------



## jakeapeters (May 20, 2013)

I'm definitely up for a meet - count me in! The siphon and pourover at hot numbers are both really good. I've had a couple of bad milk drinks, but that may have been a one off.

Massaro's have a 2-group lever machine, yeah, and it's awesome coffee!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

As I was in Cambridge today and after a decent coffee I wandered down to Massaro's but found it has unfortunately ceased trading. A real shame as the two group lever machine and numerous grinders I could see through the window hinted at potential. Instead I carried on down to Hot Numbers and ordered a Chelsea bun and double espresso. The Chelsea bun was rather excellent and the espresso was okay - it balanced acidity and sweetness but lacked depth. I was impressed by the brewed offerings - Clever Dripper, Aeropress and Siphon. The staff were friendly and helpful, the atmosphere was good and the blackboard/drinks menu was clear and cleverly laid out.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

That sucks, I think they had some problems a few years ago too but they bounced back so keeping my fingers crossed.

Really hope the owners are doing well, much respect to them for being a real speciality coffee bar when crappy coffee was the norm, and the amazing fresh bread and cakes.


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

OMG - all these guys in Cambridge! I moved here a few months ago.

I was at Massaro's only on Saturday, greta place and definitely the best coffee Ive had here.

Savino's in Emanuelle street is over rated IMHO, Illy coffee and always mega crowded/noisy etc.

Hot numbers is supposed to be good but a bit far out for me to trek.

Id be up for a meet for sure.....


----------

